# help needed: tipps für gutes einsteiger fully



## Lesley (5. Januar 2015)

Hallo liebe ladies!
Ich würde mir gern ein einsteiger fully zulegen. Könnt ihr mir eure erfahrungen berichten oder ein bike empfehlen?
Schwerpunkt wäre nicht bikepark sondern eher touren und waldwege.
Allerhöchste schmerzgrenze wären 1.500-1.600 euro.
Ich hätte schon ein paar beispiele rausgesucht, vielleicht könnt ihr mir sagen, was ihr von diesen Vorschlägen haltet?

http://www.sport-conrad.com/page/product-detail/__/shop/prod/33721

https://www.rabe-bike.de/shop/cube-sting-wls-120-pro-27-5-caribbeanblue-n-flashred-2015.html

https://www.rabe-bike.de/shop/cube-ams-130-hpa-pro-27-5-2014.html

http://www.fahrradlagerverkauf.com/zjitem/Cube-Sting_WLS_120_Race_29-2014

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe!

lg lesley


----------



## Lesley (5. Januar 2015)

http://www.bikester.at/fahrraeder/m...e-ams-wls-comp-fading-blue/221829.html#rating


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pizzaplanet (5. Januar 2015)

http://www.bike-discount.de/de/mtb-fullsuspension-damen/o-preis

Bin dann mal wieder raus hier 


EDIT
Größe und gewicht wäre nett zu wissen. 
Denn teilweise sind Damenbikes bei gleichem Preis schlechter ausgestattet wie die vergleichbaren Herrenmodelle.

Ich wäre bei den bikes beim Cube AMS


----------



## Lesley (5. Januar 2015)

Danke für den tipp. 
Größe 1,67 ung gewicht 56 kg


----------



## Pizzaplanet (5. Januar 2015)

Da müssten 16" uns S Bikes vieler Hersteller noch passen


----------



## Principiante (11. Januar 2015)

...für das Geld kriegst Du weitaus besseres hier im Bikemarkt!
 Vor allem brauchst Du mit der Größe kein Ladys Bike nehmen, wie Pizzaplanet schon sagt, passt S auf alle Fälle! (Bin auch 1,67cm)
Somit hast Du eine viel größere Auswahl.


Stöber da mal rum.

LG, Principiante!


----------



## Principiante (11. Januar 2015)

Hier mal ein paar beispiele, echt schöne Räder! :
(Selbst das Ghost ist weitaus besser, als Deine Auswahl oben!)

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/501548-cube-stereo-hpa-140-in-grosze-s
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/518147-cannondale-prophet-mx-mit-rs-revelation-gr-s
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/519134-trek-fuel-ex-9
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/521007-ghost-miss-5700
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/523135-cube-sting-scr-carbon-modell-2012
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/articl...er-4-2013-testbike-guter-zustand-100-mm-fully
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/410658-trek-fuel-ex-8-2011-2x-gefahren
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/496798-stevens-fluent-es

Viel spaß!


----------



## Lesley (11. Januar 2015)

Hallo principiante!

vielen dank für deine tipps. Mir wurde nur geraten, dass ich mir ein neues bike kaufen soll, aufgrund des wiederverkaufwertes, gewährleistungsfrist und weiter entwicklung der teile etc.
natürlich bin ich aber hin und hergerissen, denn ein fast nicht gebrauchtes rad zu einem guten preis ist sehr verlockend.... 
ich finde das trek fuel ex von deinen vorschlägen sehr ansprechen ... glaubst du, dass es ein problem ist, wenn es von 2011 ist und der preis gerechtfertigt ist?
muchas, lesley


----------



## 4mate (11. Januar 2015)

Lesley schrieb:


> Mir wurde nur geraten, dass ich mir ein neues bike kaufen soll, aufgrund des wiederverkaufwertes,


Gerade das ist leider nicht der Fall...



Spoiler: Wertverlust bei Fahrrädern


----------



## Waldkatze (11. Januar 2015)

Hallo Lesley,

das trek finde ich auch gut. Es hat zum Teil XT-Ausstattung und eine relativ vernünftige Gabel. Zu geringer Federweg macht sich meiner Meinung nach bei steileren Abfahrten bzw. Wurzel - oder Steinpassagen, negativ bemerkbar. Es wird sehr holperig und das Gefühl, nach vorne überzukippen, nimmt zu.
Vor 2 Jahren stand ich an dem gleichen Punkt wie du (bis dahin war mein Steppenwolf Hardtail von 1999 genug) und habe über den Bike-Dealer meines Vertrauens ein Lapierre X-Flow gekauft. Vorne 130mm, Hinten 120mm. Damals hat es mit XT-Ausstattung über 2200 € gekostet. Heute würde ich vielleicht grad mal 1000 € dafür bekommen. 
Daher find ich ein gebrauchtes Rad, wenn der Rahmen in Ordnung ist und Sachen wie Ritzel, Bremsen nicht völlig runter sind, eine gute Alternative (Falls du nicht selber schraubst, kommen locker nochmal 200-300 € dazu, wenn du alle Verschleißteile wechseln lassen mußt).
Mir wäre es allerdings wichtig, die Möglichkeit einer kleinen Probefahrt zu haben. Daten, Geometrieabmessungen, etc. mögen wichtige Größen sein - entscheidend ist, wie es sich für dich anfühlt.
Ach ja, bei deiner Auswahl war auch ein 29" Rad dabei. Mir wurde davon abgeraten. Ich bin 1,70m groß, Berg hoch immer langsam und 29" den Berg hoch treten ist viel mühsamer.

Bin gespannt, was es letztendlich wird. Success.
Verena


----------



## Lesley (11. Januar 2015)

Danke für die wertvollen tipps! Hab gerade ein bisschen gedtöbert und ein neues trek(modeljahr 2010) für den gleichen preis gefunden:
http://www.fahrradfinden.at/mountain/Trek-Scratch_(A25WPT7TC)/

der verkäufer würde mir für das gebrauchte trek fuel 8 (2011gekauft, 2×gefahren) 100 euro nachlassen, also 1350 euro. 
Die qual der wahl..... was meint ihr?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Principiante (11. Januar 2015)

Ob der Preis gerechtfertigt ist, kann ich nicht sagen, aber bestimmt ein Paar IBC'er hier im Forum.
Auf jeden Fall gegen Deine obere Auswahl JA!
Ich find es auch gut, ich weiß aber nicht ob Dir die 100mm Federweg vorne reichen, vielleicht steigerst Du Dich schnell und brauchst dann mehr. Und der Verkäufer schreibt ja, er hat es fast aus Neuteilen zusammengebaut, dann kann er Dir dafür ja die Rechnungen geben, ist alles Verhandlungssache.
Ich persönlich würde mehr zu dem Cube Stereo tendieren, Stevens oder Ghost.
Viel spaß beim überlegen und aussuchen!


----------



## Principiante (11. Januar 2015)

Lesley schrieb:


> Danke für die wertvollen tipps! Hab gerade ein bisschen gedtöbert und ein neues trek(modeljahr 2010) für den gleichen preis gefunden:
> http://www.fahrradfinden.at/mountain/Trek-Scratch_(A25WPT7TC)/
> 
> der verkäufer würde mir für das gebrauchte trek fuel 8 (2011gekauft, 2×gefahren) 100 euro nachlassen, also 1350 euro.
> Die qual der wahl..... was meint ihr?



Das Trek -Scratch ist nicht so gut ausgestattet, wie das hier im Bikemarkt! Würde ich nicht nehmen, Bremse ist auch nicht gut.


----------



## Lesley (11. Januar 2015)

Merci!


----------



## Principiante (11. Januar 2015)

...hmm, sehe gerade, beim Ghost ist die Elixir 3 dran, auch nicht so prickelnd. Dafür ist der Preis okay und noch verhandelbar.


----------



## Waldkatze (11. Januar 2015)

Falls du dich für ein gebrauchtes Rad entscheidest, schau dir die Gabelbezeichnung an. Für die Fox Float gibt es eine Rückrufaktion http://www.ridefox.com/content.php?c=recall-de. 
Meine ist davon auch betroffen, außerdem sind bereits nach 2000km die Buchsen massiv ausgeschlagen gewesen. Da man an Fox-Produkten nichts selber machen kann, bzw. es kein Werkzeug o. Ersatzteile vom Hersteller gibt, habe ich mich jetzt für eine RockShox -Gabel entschieden. Jemand der Plan davon hat (meine bessere Hälfte) kann den Service komplett selber machen. Bei Fox übernimmt den Service Toxoholic, was nicht das NonPlusUltra ist.
Als ich mein Rad damals kaufte, war mir nicht klar, was man alles bedenken muß.


----------



## Blossom7207 (12. Januar 2015)

Darf ich ich hier mal mit dran hängen?
Ich hab mich heute recht spontan in das Stumpjumper evo 650B verliebt. Der Dealer meines Vertrauens hat auch noch eins in Größe S , das ihn bald erreicht und er dann für mich reserviert.
Fährt eine von den Damen hier das Stumpy?
Wie kommt ihr als Frau mit dem Rad zurecht?
Ich bin 1,63m groß und aktuell bei 72 Kilo.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hardbike85 (12. Januar 2015)

Hey zusammen 

Möchte mein jetziges fully verkaufen vllt kommt es ja in frage kommt den cube's ziehmlich nahe.
Vllt hast du ja interesse


----------



## damianfromhell (12. Januar 2015)

mal nebenbei anfängerbike... eventl beim lokalen mal geschaut?


zum speci.... kenne niemanden der sich auf nem speci nicht wohl gefühlt hat.


----------



## crazyeddie (12. Januar 2015)

jaja, die schmerzgrenzen... da keins der bikes bisher eine vario-stütze hat und du für eine nachgerüstete reverb 200 euro aufwärts hinlegen musst werfe ich mal noch diesen schnapper in die runde: 
http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...ttbike-Gr-39-4cm-15-5-liquid-green-trans.html

bei hochwertigen damenbikes in kleinen größen sinkt auf grund der verdammt kleinen stückzahlen der wiederverkaufswert nach dem ersten jahr meiner erfahrung nach gar nicht mehr sooo wild. wenn du es dann mit so nem abschlag schon einkaufst, hat einen großen teil des wertverlustes der händler für dich übernommen.


----------



## Martina H. (13. Januar 2015)

....hmmh, 163 bzw. 167 cm - 29er?


----------



## Principiante (13. Januar 2015)

@crazyeddie: Schmerzgrenze liegt bei 1500€. Und das Cube Stereo hat sehr wohl eine verstellbare Sattelstütze  :Crankbrothers 80 mm verstellbar
29' würde ich auch nicht nehmen.


@Lesley: Hast Du bei dem 2011'er zugeschlagen?


----------



## damianfromhell (13. Januar 2015)

Wie sieht es den mit technischer Betreuung aus? Beim Händler z.B. Gibt's glaub des Cube Sting wls 2015 für 1500.. Da ist den aber eben Service im Preis drin und etwas Zubehör


----------



## Principiante (13. Januar 2015)

hier, auch nicht so schlecht:

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/411956-ghost-bikes-ghost-amr-plus-lector-7700-rh-2009


Also ich würde mir kein neues Rad holen, wo ich spätestens nach einem halben Jahr die Bremsen, oder Federgabel wechsle. (Oder das ganze Bike )

Sie bekommt hier echt gute Bikes für das Geld. Wenn sie ein Neurad haben will, mit den Ausstattungen, die die meisten gebrauchten Bikes hier haben, dann muss sie noch 500-1000 Euronen dazugeben.


----------



## WarriorPrincess (13. Januar 2015)

Blossom7207 schrieb:


> Darf ich ich hier mal mit dran hängen?
> Ich hab mich heute recht spontan in das Stumpjumper evo 650B verliebt. Der Dealer meines Vertrauens hat auch noch eins in Größe S , das ihn bald erreicht und er dann für mich reserviert.
> Fährt eine von den Damen hier das Stumpy?
> Wie kommt ihr als Frau mit dem Rad zurecht?
> Ich bin 1,63m groß und aktuell bei 72 Kilo.


Ich fahr nen Stumpi, Größe S, allerdings noch ein 26-Zöller.
Ich bin 1,62 und liebe meinen Stumpi, würd ihn nie hergeben.
Wie schon geschrieben wurde - es gibt nur sehr wenig Leute, die sich auf nem Speci nicht wohlfühlen.
Einfach mal zum Händler gehen und ne Probefahrt vereinbaren 
Oder in den Bikemarkt schauen, da waren in letzter Zeit auch einige Stumpis...


----------



## Blossom7207 (13. Januar 2015)

WarriorPrincess schrieb:


> Ich fahr nen Stumpi, Größe S, allerdings noch ein 26-Zöller.
> Ich bin 1,62 und liebe meinen Stumpi, würd ihn nie hergeben.
> Wie schon geschrieben wurde - es gibt nur sehr wenig Leute, die sich auf nem Speci nicht wohlfühlen.
> Einfach mal zum Händler gehen und ne Probefahrt vereinbaren
> Oder in den Bikemarkt schauen, da waren in letzter Zeit auch einige Stumpis...


Danke für das Feedback.  Das klingt schon mal fein. 
Der Händler meldet sich bei mir wenn das Bike bei ihm angekommen ist, dann setzte ich mich in jedem Fall mal drauf und mache ne Probefahrt. 
Bin echt schon etwas hippelig. Dieses Jahr ist deffo mein erstes Fully fällig und ich bin so gespannt auf das Stumpi. ^^


----------

